# Greenville



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

We are catching


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

I accidentally posted before I finished my question. Apologies.

Anyway, we are catching the #19 Crescent to Nola at 5am this summer. We are driving from 3 hours away to catch Amtrak and are returning to Greenville a week later via Southwest Airlines.

My question is if anyone has any suggestions on parking and travel between the airport and train station. My thought is to drive to GSP and park in the long term parking there, then take a Cab/Uber/Lyft from GSP to the Amtrak station.

I would appreciate any suggestions from anyone in the GSP area.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't know the GSP area, but that sounds like the best idea to me. That way your vehicle will be waiting for you upon your return.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have always used a taxi between the train and the airport in Greenville arriving and departing.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 16, 2016)

One of my home stations is Clemson so I know some. The airport is GSP and it's about halfway to Spartanburg. It's by the BMW plant in Greer. Greenville does have the Greenlink bus which runs but it doesn't run to the airport. There is no public transit to the airport. I don't like the Greenville station personally. It's just a room attached to the NS yard office. And it feels cramped. If I had the option I would get on in Clemson it's a far better station. Not staffed, but not mobbed. Plus there are some good cheep hotels in Clemson including one at the station. Plus loads of good good options for food. And the campus is a nice walk.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 16, 2016)

GSP airport is a nice small airport, and taxis meet the train. if coming from GSP to the train, Taxis are available most of the time at the airport.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 16, 2016)

We are doing the opposite this summer. Flying from GSP to Oregon for five days then train to ABQ and returning on the train to GRV after a week in Albuqueque. We have left our car for weeks at a time at the GRV station with no problems when going in both directions by train. GRV is a crew change point for the RR so there are always freight crews getting on and off. Note there is a QT gas station a half dozen short blocks from the station to fill up with inexpensive gas before or after. Do lock your car and hide any valuables out of site.

We plan to Uber or call a taxi to take us to the airport. It's about 15 miles.

Parking at the station is free. Parking at the airport cheapie lot is $4/day. The nearby lots are up to $8/day. Close in is reasonable only for hourly.

Don't know if you looked at sleeper or just coach. You might consider GRV to ATL in coach then ATL to NOL in a Roomette. That will entitle you to each get Breakfast, lunch and dinner included in the cost. You can have your breakfast while the train is sitting in the Atlanta station. If you are new to Amtrak, I would strongly suggest it for the experience. Note that dinner is abbreviated - not the full menu and served a little earlier so the crew can be ready to get off the train on arrival in NOL.

Note that there is a streetcar (trolley) that runs every 30 minutes from the NOL Amtrak station to the French Quarter area. If you are a senior, fare is only $.40 with free transfers. The driver may not tell you the senior price if you don't know to ask. They try to rip off dumb senior tourists, I guess.


----------



## Trav (Mar 17, 2016)

I really appreciate the replies. Lots of good info. It is our first Amtrak ride. The GRV-NOLA ride is just our warmup. 2 days later is a 36 hour ride to Arizona with a roomette. It was a lot more expensive than flying but we are doing it for the experience.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 17, 2016)

Here is another fun little tip. Try to be awake around Toccoa as you are in a small chain of mountains and it's very scenic. Wells Viaduct is just south of the Toccoa station


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 17, 2016)

Trav said:


> I really appreciate the replies. Lots of good info. It is our first Amtrak ride. The GRV-NOLA ride is just our warmup. 2 days later is a 36 hour ride to Arizona with a roomette. It was a lot more expensive than flying but we are doing it for the experience.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!


Say hello to the interesting Amish passengers. Many needing medical attention take the SL to El Paso where they take a pre-planned van to Mexico for their less expensive treatment. For those on their first trip through the wilds of west Texas and the "few cows per sq mile" instead of "many cows per acre", it was interesting explaining to them about the water and natural feed availability.

Have fun!


----------

